# Wanna Play Live? We're looking for a guitarist...



## eaeolian (Jul 26, 2005)

Howdy. I know I'm new here, and all, and I wasn't planning on having to do this, but...

My band, Division is currently looking for a guitarist, after the guy with the pointy Jackson 7 strings (Matt) decided to move on to other ventures last week.

Needless to say, this leaves us with a problem, since our music is virtually unplayable by a single guitarist, at least without a lot of smart harmonizer programming - and since I don't have a smart harmonizer, I feel it's a better financial move on my part to just find someone so I don't have to spend any more money of gear...

(Well, OK, not really, it's just lets me buy DIFFERENT gear.  )

So, I figured this was a good place to look. We're a power/thrash/whatever metal band, with a heavy songwriting emphasis. We're in the Washington, DC area, and have lots of experience and contacts. We gig fairly regularaly, and are writing our fourth album while shopping a new three song demo. 

We're looking for someone with ability, drive, willingness to play 7 string (should be pretty easy to find here), decent gear (ditto), maybe some vocal ability, and somewhat realistic expectations.

Still reading? Interested? Drop me a PM...

Mike


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck bro.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2005)

Not that this helps, but I was just in Fredericksburg last week, being a tourist in DC and whatnot. Took the VRE right through Woodbridge.  

DC is awesome, BTW. But Va is TOO freakin' HOT!


----------



## Shannon (Jul 26, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> Needless to say, this leaves us with a problem, since our music is virtually unplayable by a single guitarist, at least without a lot of smart harmonizer programming - and since I don't have a smart harmonizer, I feel it's a better financial move on my part to just find someone so I don't have to spend any more money of gear...
> 
> Mike



I ran into the same problem with my last band, Byaxis. I wrote all the music for 2 guitarists. I had a hard time finding guys to commit to the band. We played tons of diatonic harmonies & I didn't have a smart harmonizer. Finally, I just got tired of being held back. When we began playing live, I just used the harmonizer in my Rocktron. It only does parallel harmonies, not diatonic. My harmonies didn't match up exactly to our CD, but I found that harmonies in 5ths and minor 3rds worked out quite well & still sounded great. Try that out. You may find out that you don't need another guitarist.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 26, 2005)

Shannon said:


> I ran into the same problem with my last band, Byaxis. I wrote all the music for 2 guitarists. I had a hard time finding guys to commit to the band. We played tons of diatonic harmonies & I didn't have a smart harmonizer. Finally, I just got tired of being held back. When we began playing live, I just used the harmonizer in my Rocktron. It only does parallel harmonies, not diatonic. My harmonies didn't match up exactly to our CD, but I found that harmonies in 5ths and minor 3rds worked out quite well & still sounded great. Try that out. You may find out that you don't need another guitarist.


2 guitarists? I thought it was all you on "Born-Rough"...lol.
Anyway, from what I heard, I liked it but, Im assuming The End Theory is better. 

Good luck, Eaeolian.


----------



## Leon (Jul 27, 2005)

i have the ability and the drive, but not the ability _to_ drive to the DC area on a regular basis .

sounds like a great gig, good luck filling the spot!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 28, 2005)

Leon said:


> i have the ability and the drive, but not the ability _to_ drive to the DC area on a regular basis .
> 
> sounds like a great gig, good luck filling the spot!



It's got it's moments. Can't say I blame anyone for not wanting to drive here...


----------



## Shannon (Jul 28, 2005)

Shawn said:


> 2 guitarists? I thought it was all you on "Born-Rough"...lol.
> Anyway, from what I heard, I liked it but, Im assuming The End Theory is better.
> 
> Good luck, Eaeolian.



The "Born" Rough Mix track I sent you WAS all me. I just recorded all the harmonies diatonically.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 28, 2005)

Your music is cool. Yep, LOL, you need two guitars. I think you'll find someone, though, without too much trouble. If you were in my area, I'd be all over that gig.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 28, 2005)

Ancestor said:


> Your music is cool. Yep, LOL, you need two guitars. I think you'll find someone, though, without too much trouble. If you were in my area, I'd be all over that gig.



Thanks. So far, there's a couple of candidates. Hopefully, one will work out, but the job's still open...


----------



## noodles (Aug 27, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> Needless to say, this leaves us with a problem, since our music is virtually unplayable by a single guitarist, at least without a lot of smart harmonizer programming - and since I don't have a smart harmonizer, I feel it's a better financial move on my part to just find someone so I don't have to spend any more money of gear...



Wow, if I knew this before, I would have just dropped my harmonizer off, rather than torturing you with my playing.


----------

